# Mac book G4 wont boot up.



## adei shaqra (Sep 11, 2008)

I am running on a mac book G4, with mac osx 10.4. When I turn on the computer it gives me this:

Illegal instruction at SRR0: ff85e778 SRR1: 00081000....etc.

I have placed a clamp on the bottom left side of the computer, and it starts though without it, it keeps giving me an error. What should I do to solve this problem?

Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The motherboard is going. What speed is the G4? I'm guessing it's really an iBook, as Macbooks only have Intel CPUs. I wouldn't start it up anymore until it gets fixed. My iBook died from a video problem, and so I had to get a new Macbook. There is a place you can send the motherboard too and see if they can fix it, if it does happen to be a video problem like I think it may be. But what you should do is boot from the hardware test CD that came with the Mac without applying the pressure and see if it finds anything.


----------

